# Hello from the NE Georgia mountians



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome, I am right across the SC line.


----------



## bowebb09 (Dec 29, 2010)

Well, Happy new year to you. I am in Toccoa, Georgia. I just recieved my first hive for Christmas. my goal is to help my garden (especially our Blueberry bushes) out this year and maybe get a little honey in return.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, great Christmas gift!


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

This was where I started out as a new beek- welcome to Beesource.


----------



## fat/beeman (Aug 23, 2002)

welcome 09
I am in lula Ga. just south of you come for a visit.
Don


----------



## bowebb09 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey Don, I have been meaning to call you. are you going to be selling Russian pkg's this year?


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

If you are in North Georgia and are a newbee, consider attending the Beekeeping Institute at Young Harris this May. Great place to learn good stuff. Welcome!
Fred


----------



## bowebb09 (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks Fred, I am new. and need all the help I can get.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site! Sit back and read up. If you have some questions don't hesitate to ask.


----------

